# "I should've gotten the damn vaccine"



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Daily Mail


*Michael Freedy, 39, died Thursday after contracting COVID-19*
*He chose not to be vaccinated as he wanted to wait and see whether those who were immunized suffered long-term side effects *
*Freedy leaves behind his fiancee and five children*


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Morbidly obese and I wouldn't be surprised if he had hypertension and pre-diabetes. Also no mention of any treatment he received other than placing him on a ventilator after he received the test results.

FLCCC Math+ Protocol calls for Ivermectin on admission and methylprednisone on oxygon requirement.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’d guess death is pretty long term as side affects go.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

FLCCC website


*Status of Recommendations*

The Ivermectin/Mask+ Protocol has been developed by experienced physicians treating hospitalized COVID-19 patents; at this time, it *has not been adopted as a medical consensus. While clinical experience and research to-date is promising, these products have not been proven to be safe and effective* by prospective, randomized double-blind, placebo-controlled studies acceptable to US medical associations and regulatory bodies. The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has not approved Ivermectin or the Mask+ protocol for COVID-19 and such use is considered “off-label.” Based on increasing evidence, the National Institutes of Health (NIH) recently upgraded its Ivermectin recommendation from “do not use” to “neither for nor against,” the same as for monoclonal antibodies and convalescent plasma. No treatment, however, including Ivermectin or the Mask+ Protocol, has been accepted by our public health system as proven to prevent, mitigate or treat COVID-19.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Seems like every case like this is played for all it's worth to scare people into compliance. But the harsh realities are:

* The average age of Covid deaths is higher than the normal life expectancy, and it's statistically very rare that someone as young as this guy dies from it.

* That said, the article says nothing about any risk factors he had, but the photos show he was obese, which is one of the biggest risk factors, and often comes with others that are either caused or exacerbated by obesity. That being the case, his overall risk may or may not have been lessened by being vaccinated, but losing weight definitely would've drastically lowered his risk. He chose not to do that; it's a bummer he died, but he made his choice, and paid the price for it. No one else made that choice for him, and no one really knows for sure whether being vaccinated actually would've lowered his risk.

* No mention of whether he used hydroxychloroquine, but it seems unlikely, as all available data from all over the world (including from the US before it was banned) shows it's extremely effective at saving the lives of even high-risk people like this guy.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Healthline.com

*1. More than one-third of adults in the United States are obese.*

In the United States, 36.5 percentTrusted Source of adults are obese. Another 32.5 percent of American adults are overweight. In all, more than two-thirds of adults in the United States are overweight or obese.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Why does no one write sensational articles about people who get Covid-19 and don't die, or even have noticeable symptoms?

Right, it doesn't play into the narrative.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Mish said:


> Why does no one write sensational articles about people who get Covid-19 and don't die, or even have noticeable symptoms?
> 
> Right, it doesn't play into the narrative.


Well there are plenty of folks out there that had mild or no symptoms. I have had many extended family members get Covid 19. 7 in just one family and none of these members were vaccinated. One of them is a wife to my cousin and her Father died of Covid after a 10 day fight. It took her months to recover and my brother got really sick. It took him weeks to recover. I don't know anyone that has had it that didn't get sick for weeks! So far I can say that 14 family members got Covid...not a single one got that mild case I hear others get? Their coughs were racking coughs that went on and on. They had all the body aches and common symptoms.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

My parents got Covid, both in their 70's, they went to the doctor to get allergy meds because that's what they thought it was. Nope, test said both had Covid, their symptoms were very mild. As were mine, in fact I didn't know I had until I got tested for the antibodies, which I had. I had other family that died from it, but most had mild to moderate symptoms.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

My SIL was in her late 50's was not overweight. Got covid and died.

I'm 70, have heart disease, stay away from people and wore a mask and got vaccinated. Because of the unvaccinated I still wear a mask.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Mish said:


> Why does no one write sensational articles about people who get Covid-19 and don't die, or even have noticeable symptoms?
> 
> Right, it doesn't play into the narrative.


Or maybe it's for the same reason they don't write news articles about people that didn't get in a 10 car pile up on the way to work, or didn't discover a new star in our solar system, or weren't in a town with a tornado, or didn't get arrested, or about the dog that didn't find it's way home after being lost 150 miles away.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> Or maybe it's for the same reason they don't write news articles about people that didn't get in a 10 car pile up on the way to work, or didn't discover a new star in our solar system, or weren't in a town with a tornado, or didn't get arrested, or about the dog that didn't find it's way home after being lost 150 miles away.


Not understanding your comparisons, if a person got covid and didn't die how is that relatable to someone not being in a 10 car pile up.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

no really said:


> Not understanding your comparisons, if a person got covid and didn't die how is that relatable to someone not being in a 10 car pile up.


Because it isn't news.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> Because it isn't news.


It should be, people need to know that it isn't an automatic death sentence or lifelong debilitating condition. To not be made news is psychologically manipulative.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

todd_xxxx said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> *Michael Freedy, 39, died Thursday after contracting COVID-19*
> ...


Sorry to hear the bad news. My Niece in Florida went in Hospital yesterday with it . She had been to the beach every day and does not wear a mask. Sad. She is age 40 and not doing very well. Hope she makes it. Sad. She has 5 children.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

no really said:


> It should be, people need to know that it isn't an automatic death sentence or lifelong debilitating condition. To not be made news is psychologically manipulative.


I don't think anyone is hiding the fact that most people that get covid don't die.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

101pigs said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news. My Niece in Florida went in Hospital yesterday with it . She had been to the beach every day and does not wear a mask. Sad. She is age 40 and not doing very well. Hope she makes it. Sad. She has 5 children.


I'm sorry to hear that, and I hope she is one of the majority that recovers.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> I don't think anyone is hiding the fact that most people that get covid don't die.


Yeah, I guess that's part of the reason for the suicides and depression, that seems to be wide spread.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I was one who said I wouldn't get it. It's been six weeks and I'm still here!!! Until this I've not had a vaccine since grade school. Mreyonlds will tell y'all if I die! Enjoy the little things...


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

no really said:


> Yeah, I guess that's part of the reason for the suicides and depression, that seems to be wide spread.


So you think the suicides and depression are because people thought everyone that got covid died or had lifelong complications?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> *Michael Freedy, 39, died Thursday after contracting COVID-19*
> ...


 World population 7.5 Billion with a B

US population 332 Million with an M

The US has .044% of the world's population.

(*Correction:* US compromises 4.19% of the worldwide population.) 

Worldwide Covid deaths, 4,202,385

US Covid deaths, 617,335

US has 14.7% of worldwide Covid fatalities.

So, am I supposed to believe that a country with the best medical care in the world and .044% of the total worldwide population is responsible for a full 14.7% of worldwide deaths from Covid?






They have been serving up this Covid Kool-Aid for long enough.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

robin416 said:


> My SIL was in her late 50's was not overweight. Got covid and died.
> 
> I'm 70, have heart disease, stay away from people and wore a mask and got vaccinated. Because of the unvaccinated I still wear a mask.


Very smart; I was in the ER for about 12 hours yesterday thanks to a kidney stone. Besides the pain that was excruciating, the problem was that the hospital was full due to patients with COVID(-like) systems. The docs in the ER wanted to keep me overnight but there was a shortage of beds thanks to the aforenamed situation, so I got sent home with some FUN pain meds and some meds that, hopefully, allow me to pass the stone. Unfortunately, my part of Florida has one of the highest spikes in the country at the moment (and rationally or irrationally, I blame Gov. DeSATAN for this, due to his downplaying of the seriousness of the situation).


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> World population 7.5 Billion with a B
> 
> US population 332 Million with an M
> 
> The US has .044% of the world's population.


It does? I quit reading after that.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> So you think the suicides and depression are because people thought everyone that got covid died or had lifelong complications?


Do you think it has no bearing on the uptick in suicides and depression?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

todd_xxxx said:


> It does? I quit reading after that.


LOL


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

no really said:


> Do you think it has no bearing on the uptick in suicides and depression?


A couple of posters here made me decide not to answer anyone that answers my question with a question. It leads to nothing but frustration, circular arguments, and in some cases, an absolute refusal to answer even the simplest question. Since you aren't one of the chronic offenders, I've decided to suspend my own rule and answer you anyway.

That's correct, I think the belief that everyone that gets covid dies or has lifelong complications has no bearing on suicides and depression, because I don't think anyone believes that.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> A couple of posters here made me decide not to answer anyone that answers my question with a question. It leads to nothing but frustration, circular arguments, and in some cases, an absolute refusal to answer even the simplest question. Since you aren't one of the chronic offenders, I've decided to suspend my own rule and answer you anyway.
> 
> That's correct, I think the belief that everyone that gets covid dies or has lifelong complications has no bearing on suicides and depression, because I don't think anyone believes that.


Good for you, just keep believing that.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

no really said:


> Good for you, just keep believing that.


So, you do think there are people that believe that everyone that gets covid dies or has lifelong complications? Because someone should tell them if that is the case.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> So, you do think there are people that believe that everyone that gets covid dies or has lifelong complications? Because someone should tell them if that is the case.


I've talked to some, they are so petrified by the incessant media reports, that they have given up. It is for the mental health community to step up and help those that are having difficulties to cope with the fear.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

todd_xxxx said:


> FLCCC website
> 
> 
> *Status of Recommendations*
> ...


If a viable, successful treatment option for the Wuflu were approved, it would make it near to impossible to get a EUA for a vaccine less than 6 months in existence. That is why HCQ/azithromycin had fabricated/loaded testing. That is why ivermectin is being shaded now. There is a plan and that plan is not in our best interests, imho.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> It does? I quit reading after that.



Yes, it does.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> World population 7.5 Billion with a B
> 
> US population 332 Million with an M
> 
> ...


As Todd pointed out you have your numbers wrong.


Tom Horn said:


> Yes, it does.


The population of the US is about 4.5 percent of the world. Not.044 percent.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

no really said:


> I've talked to some, they are so petrified by the incessant media reports, that they have given up. It is for the mental health community to step up and help those that are having difficulties to cope with the fear.


Actually it is for those who are paralyzed by fear to step up and shut off their TV.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Yes, it does.


The best thing I can say about your math skills is that you're an excellent writer.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> World population 7.5 Billion with a B
> 
> US population 332 Million with an M
> 
> ...


My actual answer to your question is, I believe the US inflated their numbers of covid deaths. I believe there are a number of countries that under-reported their death rates from covid. I think in both cases and both scenarios, it was for political reasons. That's why arguing the numbers seems futile to me. No one knows the true numbers, and I don't think anyone will any time soon. Looking back at this time in history will make it easier to get a good idea. That can be done by comparing worldwide death numbers from each year, and seeing if there was a dramatic uptick in 2020 and 2021 that isn't explained by something else.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> As Todd pointed out you have your numbers wrong.
> 
> The population of the US is about 4.5 percent of the world. Not.044 percent.


I stand corrected.

I was incorrect in my math.

Worldwide population 7.9 billion

US population 331,449,281 

US compromises 4.19% of the worldwide population.

Worldwide Covid fatalities 4,202,385 

US Covid fatalities 617,335

The US claims 14.69% of worldwide Covid deaths.

Even with the math corrected I find it extremely implausible for a country with 4.19% of the worldwide population to be responsible for 14.69% of worldwide Covid deaths.

I have absolutely no confidence in the line of garbage the US population is being fed about Covid-19, or any variant thereof.

We are being played big time.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> The best thing I can say about your math skills is that you're an excellent writer.


I confess that I suck at math.

I also when questioned, check my figures.

Even with the corrected figures the numbers are impossible to reasonably believe.

As a critic you make a good plumber.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> I confess that I suck at math.
> 
> I also when questioned, check my figures.
> 
> ...


No points for actually answering your question, even if I did give you a hard time about your math first? I'm hurt. If you need a sink fixed though, I'm your man.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> My actual answer to your question is, I believe the US inflated their numbers of covid deaths. I believe there are a number of countries that under-reported their death rates from covid. I think in both cases and both scenarios, it was for political reasons. That's why arguing the numbers seems futile to me. No one knows the true numbers, and I don't think anyone will any time soon. Looking back at this time in history will make it easier to get a good idea. That can be done by comparing worldwide death numbers from each year, and seeing if there was a dramatic uptick in 2020 and 2021 that isn't explained by something else.


History lesson.



> The Hong Kong flu, also known as the 1968 flu pandemic, was a flu pandemic whose outbreak in 1968 and 1969 killed between one and four million people globally. It is among the deadliest pandemics in history, and was caused by an H3N2 strain of the influenza A virus. The virus was descended from H2N2 (which caused the Asian flu pandemic in 1957–1958) through antigenic shift —a genetic process in which genes from multiple subtypes are reassorted to form a new virus.
> 
> Hong Kong flu - Wikipedia


What event happened right in the middle of the Hong Kong flu pandemic?

Woodstock.



> Woodstock was a music festival held August 15–18, 1969, on Max Yasgur's dairy farm in Bethel, New York, 40 miles (65 km) southwest of the town of Woodstock.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodstock



Where was the wholesale panic then? The hoarding of toilet paper and paper towels? The surrendering of our God given rights?

Pffft.... Didn't happen.

So why the hair on fire panic now?

Because it suits a political agenda.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> No points for actually answering your question, even if I did give you a hard time about your math first? I'm hurt. If you need a sink fixed though, I'm your man.


My apologies.

Perhaps it was due to my perception of the cart appearing before the horse.

If the answer came first I would have seen your reason.

Thank you regarding the sink. I'll keep your number on the Rolodex.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> As Todd pointed out you have your numbers wrong.
> 
> The population of the US is about 4.5 percent of the world. Not.044 percent.



Interesting how quickly you jump to point out my mathematical error while you demonstrate absolutely no interest in performing the actual math yourself and applying some logic to come to a similar conclusion that the population percentage of the US compared to the death rate percentage claimed lends itself to indicate that the numbers are misleading.

Also the US compromises 4.19% not 4.5% of the worldwide population.

Please check my math oh master of commentary.

If 4.19%, or to be more precise, 4.19556052%, is in fact correct, I'll wait while you extract your keyboard from your mouth.

Or is "about" Kentucky windage for plus or minus 10%?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> So you think the suicides and depression are because people thought everyone that got covid died or had lifelong complications?


I know that in my apt bldg of 48 apts, three have died of covid and 2 have died of suicide, one just 2 nights ago. The ambulance was here an hour ago and took out a body, all covered.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> Interesting how quickly you jump to point out my mathematical error while you demonstrate absolutely no interest in performing the actual math yourself and applying some logic to come to a similar conclusion that the population percentage of the US compared to the death rate percentage claimed lends itself to indicate that the numbers are misleading.
> 
> Also the US compromises 4.19% not 4.5% of the worldwide population.
> 
> ...


You see upset.


----------



## Fred Mann (Jul 30, 2021)

Bless his heart


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> You see upset.


No, I see an insatiable penchant on your part to play devil's advocate and criticize for criticism's sake.

Have you vindicated yourself mathematically yet?

The crickets and I are still waiting.

.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> No, I see an insatiable penchant on your part to play devil's advocate and criticize for criticism's sake.
> 
> Have you vindicated yourself mathematically yet?
> 
> ...


No vindication needed. My rounding was at least in the ball park.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

todd_xxxx said:


> So you think the suicides and depression are because people thought everyone that got covid died or had lifelong complications?


My Great Uncle had a very bad heart condition and bad lungs. He got a virus and just could not take the pain any longer. 
Shot himself in the head.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> No vindication needed. My rounding was at least in the ball park.



And in the grand scope of things, so was I.

If you had corrected my mathematical error and applied it to the 14.7% of worldwide Covid fatalities claimed by the US, it would not have changed the fact that if in fact the US death toll was accurate in relation to it's population representation, the worldwide Covid deaths would be standing at nearly 14,715,970 instead of 4,202,385.

But that would take time, thought and research and would require more than a one sentence answer shot from the hip.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> Healthline.com
> 
> *1. More than one-third of adults in the United States are obese.*
> 
> In the United States, 36.5 percentTrusted Source of adults are obese. Another 32.5 percent of American adults are overweight. In all, more than two-thirds of adults in the United States are overweight or obese.


BS...It depends on how "obesity" is defined. When I was in training, at 5'10" & 200 lb I was obese according to BMI Tables, even tho I had only a 10% fat content by skin fold measurement.

Statistically speaking, 1/3rd of the population is underweight, 1/3rd normal and 1/3rd overweight.

Morbid obesity is when you;re so fat you have trouble breathing or walking. Few people actually fit that category--maybe 5% https://www.healthworkscollective.c.../#:~:text=The prevalence of morbid obesity,%2


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

todd_xxxx said:


> Or maybe it's for the same reason they don't write news articles about people that didn't get in a 10 car pile up on the way to work, or didn't discover a new star in our solar system, or weren't in a town with a tornado, or didn't get arrested, or about the dog that didn't find it's way home after being lost 150 miles away.


Wouldn’t the more direct analogy be that they don’t write stories about people who get a flu shot and don’t die from the influenza?

You know what else they don’t often write individual news pieces about, someone who didn’t get the flu shot that does die from the flu.

Interesting, that.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

doc- said:


> BS...It depends on how "obesity" is defined. When I was in training, at 5'10" & 200 lb I was obese according to BMI Tables, even tho I had only a 10% fat content by skin fold measurement.
> 
> Statistically speaking, 1/3rd of the population is underweight, 1/3rd normal and 1/3rd overweight.
> 
> Morbid obesity is when you;re so fat you have trouble breathing or walking. Few people actually fit that category--maybe 5% https://www.healthworkscollective.com/incidence-and-prevalence-morbid-obesity/#:~:text=The prevalence of morbid obesity,%2


Yeah, I got that diagnosis in my mid-20's when I was in shape from a 6' MD that probably weighed 160 lbs. I was just over 6' and weighed 205 lbs with a 32 inch waist and just rolled my eyes. I have slowly grown into the diagnosis 30 years hence.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

JUST IN: 111,000+ Vaccine Breakthrough Cases Identified in US - More Than **10X** CDC's Count When They Stopped Tracking in May


According to data Bloomberg collected from 35 states, 111,748 vaccine breakthrough cases have been identified in the US through the end of July. This is 10 TIMES the CDC’s count when they stopped tracking breakthrough cases in May. Recall, the CDC stopped collecting data on breakthrough cases in...




www.thegatewaypundit.com





a beakthrough case is a case where someone who has had the shot(s) gets Covid....


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll just circle back to my ridicule of the CDC's original claim of the vaccines' 95% effectivity. Despite the fact that no vaccine that has had real diagnostic testing has ever had that efficacy and the fact they didn't do diagnostic testing on the Wuflu vaccines' efficacy. They tested some of them, selectively, supposedly. 

I do believe net - net the Wuflu vaccines are likely to help end this bioweapon's negative effects. But, why on this earth are not more people skeptical of all of these shenanigans?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Tom Horn said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I was incorrect in my math.
> 
> ...


I agree 💯 %.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mish said:


> Why does no one write sensational articles about people who get Covid-19 and don't die, or even have noticeable symptoms?
> 
> Right, it doesn't play into the narrative.


I'm available for interviews.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

todd_xxxx said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> *Michael Freedy, 39, died Thursday after contracting COVID-19*
> ...


I've had a LOT of patients tell me that.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have my doubts if someone is that sick they really waste a breath to talk about the vaccine. Its a scam


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Forcast said:


> I have my doubts if someone is that sick they really waste a breath to talk about the vaccine. Its a scam


Yeah. Every person working in every ED in the country is all in it just to scam you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that well-known people who speak out against the vaccine, often die while hospitalized with covid? In fact, I am not aware of any outspoken anti-mRNA people who have gotten covid and lived to tell their story.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, if a guy didn't get the vax, then gets deathly ill from CoV, how likely is it that he'll lie there gasping and say "I'm still glad I didn't get the vax"?...Wishing you had done something different after suffering a bad outcome is the default response. Big Deal.

Since the vax became available, the death rate from CoV has fallen fromo <2% to 1%, most of that change probably attributable to the evolution iof the bug itself from Alpha to Omicron variants,,,,I'm not impressed.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Hiro said:


> I'll just circle back to my ridicule of the CDC's original claim of the vaccines' 95% effectivity. Despite the fact that no vaccine that has had real diagnostic testing has ever had that efficacy and the fact they didn't do diagnostic testing on the Wuflu vaccines' efficacy. They tested some of them, selectively, supposedly.
> 
> I do believe net - net the Wuflu vaccines are likely to help end this bioweapon's negative effects. But, why on this earth are not more people skeptical of all of these shenanigans?


That aged better than most of my posts.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm thinking there are a lot of posts from the early days of this Wu Coup that might make people think, ok not, that they were maybe just a little bit scammed.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

doc- said:


> Well, if a guy didn't get the vax, then gets deathly ill from CoV, how likely is it that he'll lie there gasping and say "I'm still glad I didn't get the vax"?...Wishing you had done something different after suffering a bad outcome is the default response. Big Deal.
> 
> Since the vax became available, the death rate from CoV has fallen fromo <2% to 1%, most of that change probably attributable to the evolution iof the bug itself from Alpha to Omicron variants,,,,I'm not impressed.


How much of that change is from getting called out on reporting methods? Such as motorcycle accident equals COVID death?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

“Why It’s So Important To Get Vaccinated” 💉 #shorts







m.youtube.com


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

where did Todd xxxx go anyway?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

He had some good input but seemed to be thin skinned.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

romysbaskets said:


> Well there are plenty of folks out there that had mild or no symptoms. I have had many extended family members get Covid 19. 7 in just one family and none of these members were vaccinated. One of them is a wife to my cousin and her Father died of Covid after a 10 day fight. It took her months to recover and my brother got really sick. It took him weeks to recover. I don't know anyone that has had it that didn't get sick for weeks! So far I can say that 14 family members got Covid...not a single one got that mild case I hear others get? Their coughs were racking coughs that went on and on. They had all the body aches and common symptoms.



That is what it was like for me.

Bad flu, got over it though.

Wouldn't want anyone to get it (nor the vaxx)


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> That is what it was like for me.
> 
> Bad flu, got over it though.
> 
> Wouldn't want anyone to get it (nor the vaxx)


My wife, son who was vaccinated, daughter and myself all got it. Kind of like a bad cold. Daughter is 12 and she had symptoms for a about a week. My wife, son(28) and myself took almost 2 weeks.
Tylenol worked well for me since i can't take Benadryl. But it worked good for the rest of our family. Only our son was vaccinated, work required it since he works at an air force base. All the folks he works with got sick, even though they were all vaccinated. It's becoming clear that the vaccinated are spreading it. His boss said "don't worry, were all vaccinated", yet they all got it.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Everyone knows about the problem of antibiotic resistance--> If an antibiotic is given, it kills all the bugs that can be killed by it, leaving behind mutants (not causing them, just leaving them behind) that are resistant to that antibiotic. Pretty soon, the only bugs left in the world are the ones resistant to that antibiotic. It becomes useless in the medical armamentarium.

Same thing for vaccines--> any mutant ("variant") not killed off by the vax will soon become the dominant type if everyone is vaccinated....I guess we'll never know how much of the changing viral gene frequency is due to natural factors vs increased selection pressure caused by the vaccine.

It's not a "black & white" choice about using vaccines. Being such a "leaky" vaccine, it may actually be prolonging the pandemic by encouraging new mutants.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## dr. prepper (11 mo ago)

todd_xxxx said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> *Michael Freedy, 39, died Thursday after contracting COVID-19*
> ...


Lmao. Guess he was immune compromised to begin with and a jabbed bioweapon shed on him, which ended his life. Intubation creates massive free radicals to people already not in the best health. And they finish the patient off by putting them on remdesivir. Which cause multiple systemic organ failure. That’s why he died


----------



## dr. prepper (11 mo ago)

no really said:


> My parents got Covid, both in their 70's, they went to the doctor to get allergy meds because that's what they thought it was. Nope, test said both had Covid, their symptoms were very mild. As were mine, in fact I didn't know I had until I got tested for the antibodies, which I had. I had other family that died from it, but most had mild to moderate symptoms.


PCR tests can not dx. The tests were set to high amplification cycles which give false readings. PCR tests are utilized in medicine to tell people what is in their body. If the PCR test were set to detect hiv. And you set it at a high enough amplification it would detect hiv in everyone. The only test that can be run to detect this cold chimera aka covid is to run a culture on a Petri dish and that takes 2 weeks for a definitive diagnosis. Don’t believe in these tests. Do some research how people have swapped fruit and it came back positive. It’s a joke.


----------



## dr. prepper (11 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> My SIL was in her late 50's was not overweight. Got covid and died.
> 
> I'm 70, have heart disease, stay away from people and wore a mask and got vaccinated. Because of the unvaccinated I still wear a mask.


If she was put on intubation and remdesivir. That’s why she died if so you have a case for medical malpractice. If she wasn’t (unlikely). Then she had pre-existing come that was exacerbated.


----------



## dr. prepper (11 mo ago)

doc- said:


> Everyone knows about the problem of antibiotic resistance--> If an antibiotic is given, it kills all the bugs that can be killed by it, leaving behind mutants (not causing them, just leaving them behind) that are resistant to that antibiotic. Pretty soon, the only bugs left in the world are the ones resistant to that antibiotic. It becomes useless in the medical armamentarium.
> 
> Same thing for vaccines--> any mutant ("variant") not killed off by the vax will soon become the dominant type if everyone is vaccinated....I guess we'll never know how much of the changing viral gene frequency is due to natural factors vs increased selection pressure caused by the vaccine.
> 
> It's not a "black & white" choice about using vaccines. Being such a "leaky" vaccine, it may actually be prolonging the pandemic by encouraging new mutants.


Vaccines don’t work the same way antibiotics work. Vaccines give you a little of the strain and your body builds a natural immunity to the strain. This vaccine tech was new and nothing like the older vaccines. This was a mRNA vaccine. That recoded the DNA with whatever was engineered into the vaccine. The people in this vaccine trial who were fearful and foolish enough to get it are now self vaccinating everyone around them shedding that for a min of 3 mo. Furthermore their bodies are now a manufacturing plant for that S1 protein causing damage because it’s been engineered in their DNA. It’s is nothing like a mutating naturally occurring virus in the wild that unlike your bacteria analogy. Grows stronger. As viruses mutate they grow weaker but are more infectious to those already immune compromised. From this point on if anyone trusts pharma which has shelled out trillions in damage over the years. Your very naive and foolish.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

doc- said:


> Everyone knows about the problem of antibiotic resistance--> If an antibiotic is given, it kills all the bugs that can be killed by it, leaving behind mutants (not causing them, just leaving them behind) that are resistant to that antibiotic. Pretty soon, the only bugs left in the world are the ones resistant to that antibiotic. It becomes useless in the medical armamentarium.
> 
> Same thing for vaccines--> any mutant ("variant") not killed off by the vax will soon become the dominant type if everyone is vaccinated....I guess we'll never know how much of the changing viral gene frequency is due to natural factors vs increased selection pressure caused by the vaccine.
> 
> It's not a "black & white" choice about using vaccines. Being such a "leaky" vaccine, it may actually be prolonging the pandemic by encouraging new mutants.



The "vaxx" is NOT A VACCINE, even if you do change the definition.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

dr. prepper said:


> Lmao


Yeah, people dying is hilarious.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

colourfastt said:


> Very smart; I was in the ER for about 12 hours yesterday thanks to a kidney stone. Besides the pain that was excruciating, the problem was that the hospital was full due to patients with COVID(-like) systems. The docs in the ER wanted to keep me overnight but there was a shortage of beds thanks to the aforenamed situation, so I got sent home with some FUN pain meds and some meds that, hopefully, allow me to pass the stone. Unfortunately, my part of Florida has one of the highest spikes in the country at the moment (and rationally or irrationally, I blame Gov. DeSATAN for this, due to his downplaying of the seriousness of the situation).


You guys are so lucky to have Desantis as a governor. I would happily trade ours (Kate Brown) for yours (Ron Desantis), any day of the week. He is one of the few politicians in the US who actually seems to care about the American people, and unlike many of the politicians we have these days, he also seems to have some functional brain cells in his head.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

todd_xxxx said:


> Healthline.com
> 
> *1. More than one-third of adults in the United States are obese.*
> 
> In the United States, 36.5 percentTrusted Source of adults are obese. Another 32.5 percent of American adults are overweight. In all, more than two-thirds of adults in the United States are overweight or obese.


I'm 6'4" and because I weigh 230 pounds I am classified as obese. Really?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

CC Pereira said:


> You guys are so lucky to have Desantis as a governor. I would happily trade ours (Kate Brown) for yours (Ron Desantis), any day of the week. He is one of the few politicians in the US who actually seems to care about the American people, and unlike many of the politicians we have these days, he also seems to have some functional brain cells in his head.


DeSantis for president!!
He is a Donald Trump without the huge ego, without the 7th grade attitude, without the petty little mouth. And he's a veteran.
But first, we need him here for four more years.


----------



## dr. prepper (11 mo ago)

ryanthomas said:


> Yeah, people dying is hilarious.


What I’m laughing at is the response. They will lie about everything g to push their agenda and the sheep
Buy it. Pathetic. And like a true farmer realizes. You can’t carry handicap animals. They get culled. If the weak choose to follow the path of Darwinism. No matter how much you plead, provide info. You can’t stop them. What’s the saying you can lead a horse to water can’t make them drink... well they drank the koolaid. Be smarter. Stop trusting big pharma. Big med. big gooberment. Get a clue.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

No, the vaxxed are not walking factories making the virus. Sheesh I thought homesteaders had to be smart. Goes to show. There is no dna in the vax, either. It causes us to develop an immune response to the spike protein of the virus at the time the shots were made. Guess what? Not enough people got vaxxed, giving time for mutation, and the spike protein has changed. We cannot possibly give off the virus as none was put in us, and our bodies cannot just manufacture the virus. Besides that, we could not give off a different spike protein than what we were given.

The simple truth is the vax refusers gave the beast a strong foothold and it has done exactly as expected. Of course those afraid of mrna had a chance at others, and may get a novavax shot soon if they want. It is also just simple math that if most people are vaxxed, but the beast has evolved past that vax, then most people getting sick will be vaxxed. Has nothing to do with the vax causing them to get sick or to spread the disease.

The clueless sheeple who were lied to by a guy who was afraid he didn't look cool in a mask are the "bad guys" if you must find one.

That said, if you put on an n95 every time you are in public, one that is well fitted and for real, not a knockoff, you have very little chance of either catching or spreading the beast, especially if you stay out of crowds. I am not letting the science deniers infect me, since I avoid them. In time they will either die off, it will stop mutating and they will help stop its spread despite their caveman thinking, or not. If not, I don't particularly miss that subset of people. Too many smart ones to hang around with.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My wife is a Nurse Practitioner, she owns her own small clinic. She also works for a clinic in Tucson. Everybody employed at the clinic, is required to be vaccinated. Counting the cleaning staff there are 26 people who work in this clinic. They have all been vaccinated. If you are a patient in this clinic, they will not see you in person (Tele Med only) unless you have been vaccinated. My wife has had Corona only once. All but three of her co-workers are on their second or third round. Some of them have run out of paid sick time. 

(In my opinion) it isn't a vaccine, it is an on going experiment.


----------



## dr. prepper (11 mo ago)

nodak3 said:


> No, the vaxxed are not walking factories making the virus. Sheesh I thought homesteaders had to be smart. Goes to show. There is no dna in the vax, either. It causes us to develop an immune response to the spike protein of the virus at the time the shots were made. Guess what? Not enough people got vaxxed, giving time for mutation, and the spike protein has changed. We cannot possibly give off the virus as none was put in us, and our bodies cannot just manufacture the virus. Besides that, we could not give off a different spike protein than what we were given.
> 
> The simple truth is the vax refusers gave the beast a strong foothold and it has done exactly as expected. Of course those afraid of mrna had a chance at others, and may get a novavax shot soon if they want. It is also just simple math that if most people are vaxxed, but the beast has evolved past that vax, then most people getting sick will be vaxxed. Has nothing to do with the vax causing them to get sick or to spread the disease.
> 
> ...


I have my medical degree do you? Right... so when you become a Dr. instead of playing one on the web. Then you can have a opinion. Also I specialize in immunology so I would be pretty worthless if I didn’t know what I was talking about. I mean there are several studies in the lancet on it, you being a Internet Dr and all an expert apparently in opinionolgy should be able to interpret such simplistic data. I’ll leave you to do a search of the new Swedish study that’s out by Marcus Alden. I. Case your still new to science I’m pretty sure you do a search on Dr Malone who breaks it down simplistic for you. Now anyone else who thinks they are a Google scholar. Go read something instead of having a ignorant liberal opinion and not a fact trolls. This whole forum was supposed to be on homesteading. But apparently it’s loaded with armchair Drs. Jfk. Get a clue. I’m out. This forum is beyond lame. And ignorant.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

dr. prepper said:


> I have my medical degree do you? Right... so when you become a Dr. instead of playing one on the web. Then you can have a opinion. Also I specialize in immunology so I would be pretty worthless if I didn’t know what I was talking about. I mean there are several studies in the lancet on it, you being a Internet Dr and all an expert apparently in opinionolgy should be able to interpret such simplistic data. I’ll leave you to do a search of the new Swedish study that’s out by Marcus Alden. I. Case your still new to science I’m pretty sure you do a search on Dr Malone who breaks it down simplistic for you. Now anyone else who thinks they are a Google scholar. Go read something instead of having a ignorant liberal opinion and not a fact trolls. This whole forum was supposed to be on homesteading. But apparently it’s loaded with armchair Drs. Jfk. Get a clue. I’m out. This forum is beyond lame. And ignorant.


You may want to review the rules at the top of the page. People are allowed to have opinions, even if they differ and they are allowed to share their opinions, without being insulted. 

If you have a problem with the content, I suggest you be the solution you seek. There are numerous forums just waiting for you to share your homesteading wisdom, which you haven't been overly inclined to share.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

nodak3 said:


> No, the vaxxed are not walking factories making the virus. Sheesh I thought homesteaders had to be smart. Goes to show. There is no dna in the vax, either. It causes us to develop an immune response to the spike protein of the virus at the time the shots were made. Guess what? Not enough people got vaxxed, giving time for mutation, and the spike protein has changed. We cannot possibly give off the virus as none was put in us, and our bodies cannot just manufacture the virus. Besides that, we could not give off a different spike protein than what we were given.
> 
> The simple truth is the vax refusers gave the beast a strong foothold and it has done exactly as expected. Of course those afraid of mrna had a chance at others, and may get a novavax shot soon if they want. It is also just simple math that if most people are vaxxed, but the beast has evolved past that vax, then most people getting sick will be vaxxed. Has nothing to do with the vax causing them to get sick or to spread the disease.
> 
> ...


Your hit and run style of insults is also unacceptable. If you feel the need to share your opinions, I strongly suggest you consider doing it without the added insults directed at anyone with an opinion that differs from your own.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

dr. prepper said:


> I have my medical degree do you?


Lots of people have medical degrees and lots of them say you're wrong. Is your degree worth more than all of theirs?

Not that it matters, but in case you're wondering, yes I have a medical degree. And no, I didn't get the vaccine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Seems that people who claim to have all the answers should at least provide a link or 2 to their information instead of telling others to "just google xxxx".



dr. prepper said:


> But apparently it’s loaded with armchair Drs. Jfk. Get a clue. I’m out. This forum is beyond lame. And ignorant.


Buh-bye, don't let the door hit you in the rear.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

dr. prepper said:


> And like a true farmer realizes. You can’t carry handicap animals. They get culled.


Speaking of culling...


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

nodak3 said:


> No, the vaxxed are not walking factories making the virus. Sheesh I thought homesteaders had to be smart. Goes to show. There is no dna in the vax, either. It causes us to develop an immune response to the spike protein of the virus at the time the shots were made. Guess what? Not enough people got vaxxed, giving time for mutation, and the spike protein has changed. We cannot possibly give off the virus as none was put in us, and our bodies cannot just manufacture the virus. Besides that, we could not give off a different spike protein than what we were given.
> 
> The simple truth is the vax refusers gave the beast a strong foothold and it has done exactly as expected. Of course those afraid of mrna had a chance at others, and may get a novavax shot soon if they want. It is also just simple math that if most people are vaxxed, but the beast has evolved past that vax, then most people getting sick will be vaxxed. Has nothing to do with the vax causing them to get sick or to spread the disease.
> 
> ...


You are mistaken.

The fake vaxx does not kill the virus, therefor allows it to morph into a virus less susceptible to the fake vaxx, making us all more vulnerable.

Sorry. Can't blame me. I believe in science, not "my truth", which would be an opinion.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

From the very beginning of the experiment, the vaccine manufacturers said the shot would teach your immune system to create antibodies to fight the virus more quickly than leaving the immune system to fight on it's own. Way back before the vaccine was approved for trial I questioned if one would have to be exposed to the virus in order for the vaxxed immune system to be able to make the real antibodies. I never found a clear cut answer. 

Traditional vaccines keep you from getting a virus. The mRNA vaccine just keeps you from getting really sick after being exposed to the virus.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> From the very beginning of the experiment, the vaccine manufacturers said the shot would teach your immune system to create antibodies to fight the virus more quickly than leaving the immune system to fight on it's own. Way back before the vaccine was approved for trial I questioned if one would have to be exposed to the virus in order for the vaxxed immune system to be able to make the real antibodies. I never found a clear cut answer.
> 
> Traditional vaccines keep you from getting a virus. *The mRNA vaccine just keeps you from getting really sick after being exposed to the virus.*


Except even that is questionable. The husband is vaxxed (because of work), daughter and I (living in the same house) unvaxxed. He got Covid (from another vaxxed co-worker), got sicker than I've seen him in the 30 years we've been together, and my daughter and I got nothing. Not a sniffle, not a cough, not a sore throat.

Something isn't right here.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mish said:


> Except even that is questionable. The husband is vaxxed (because of work), daughter and I (living in the same house) unvaxxed. He got Covid (from another vaxxed co-worker), got sicker than I've seen him in the 30 years we've been together, and my daughter and I got nothing. Not a sniffle, not a cough, not a sore throat.
> 
> Something isn't right here.


Same here. My wife had to be vaxxed because of her work. She was sick as a dog, with 103 fever. I have not been vaxxed, I spent the weekend with her two days before she got sick, I never got a sniffle.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Traditional vaccines keep you from getting a virus. The mRNA vaccine just keeps you from getting really sick after being exposed to the virus.


Not quite accurate. Vaccines reduce the severity of a pathogen because you've already been exposed to that pathogen and built up a resistance. What it doesn't do is impart IMMUNITY. For example, when I was in boot camp I was given a smallpox vaccination—like everyone else. However, I had the smallpox vaccination as a child, so my reaction was mild (red, itchy spot for a couple of hours) unlike the roughly 75 of the 85 of us in my boot camp company who had never been vaccinated before. So, did I react to the smallpox in the vaccination, yes; was it a full-on case (unlike 2 recruits who had bad reactions and ended up in the hospital for a week), no—just a mild reaction to the pathogen.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

colourfastt said:


> What it doesn't do is impart IMMUNITY.


Then why do so many entities claim smallpox and other vaccines provide IMMUNITY to the disease you are vaccinated for?

Maybe you should read up on the smallpox vaccine. 






The Smallpox Vaccine - What You Need to Know


Smallpox



www.health.ny.gov




.

"The smallpox vaccine helps the body develop immunity to smallpox. The vaccine is made from a virus called vaccinia which is a "pox"-type virus related to smallpox. The smallpox vaccine contains the "live" vaccinia virus - not dead virus like many other vaccines. For that reason, the vaccination site must be cared for carefully to prevent the virus from spreading. Also, the vaccine can have side effects."


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Even fauci has no changed his public statements now and claims the covid shot only helps reduce severe illness. Thats all. 

When this mRNA deal came out one of the big advantages presented was that the covid shots could be quickly and easily modified as needed to handle variants. Now I am reading on the news a new shot soon to be released that will help with omicron. Even though we are numerous variants pass that stage.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are they still claiming that the vaccinated "not as sick" covid infected people can't spread it?


----------

